# SB9 Pulleys



## rwa73 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi guys, just picktup a 9a and it is missing a few parts. motor,gearguard,and pulley that goes on the belt tightener. my ? to you is whats the pulley size for motor and tightener. Thanks for any help on this issue...cheers,Scotty


----------



## stonehands (Jun 28, 2013)

rwa73 said:


> Hi guys, just picktup a 9a and it is missing a few parts. motor,gearguard,and pulley that goes on the belt tightener. my ? to you is whats the pulley size for motor and tightener. Thanks for any help on this issue...cheers,Scotty



Scotty, I should have that pulley, is that an underdrive model? It looks that way in the pictures. Do you have the cabinet? I also have the gear cover if you need one. Have lots of take-off parts from scrapped High School South Bends.--David


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 28, 2013)

stonehands said:


> Scotty, I should have that pulley, is that an underdrive model? It looks that way in the pictures. Do you have the cabinet? I also have the gear cover if you need one. Have lots of take-off parts from scrapped High School South Bends.--David



Hey Dave,
i don't thinks it's an underdrive.
 an underdrive looks like this...



he has a counter shaft that's parallel to the rear of the lathe, slightly higher in relation to the spindle shaft.
it's called a horizontal drive. it's like this one:

http://www.southbendlathe.com/products/catalognumbers/catalognum-09sncode


----------



## rwa73 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for the quick replie stone, it is not a underdrive model,I think its a bench type and if i knew the right pulley sizes i could get them from mcmaster-carr,  from what i have read the motor 1hp reversable at 1750 rpm. is this correct? also, tinrking with this neet little lathe without a geargard is like playin with mousetrap. when i got it home i oiled the hell out of it and put a 1/2 drill bit in the 3jaw then hooked my 1/2 drill motor to spin the 3jaw to check things out...everything worked as it should.  iam a machinist,20 years, so i kinda know about gears and stuff. glad to know you have spare parts for this great little lathe,...Scotty


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 29, 2013)

Nice find, how did you come to find it? Those 9's are neat little lathes.


----------



## GK1918 (Jun 29, 2013)

If not solved I will measure mine  and get back what a nice name plate


----------



## rwa73 (Jun 29, 2013)

stonehands,thanks for letting me know about the spare parts you have,ill be getting with you soon:thumbsup:....ulmadoctor,you are correct and that pic is spot on ....woodticgreg, I got this from a friend who was cleaning out his garage,sat in the corner for years colecting dust,paint overspray,and everything else.....gk1918, iam not sure what a good nameplate should look like but there is alot of paint overspray on it and not sure how to clean that crapp off without damage to the plate.  also if i could get pulley dia. from you that would be very helpfull....Thanks Guys!!   Scotty


----------



## fastback (Jun 30, 2013)

It's good to see that another lathe will be put back in service.  I have a 9B that I would like to move into my shop I miss using it.  It would be a good compliment to my 10L, but I have limited space.  Please keep us up to date on your getting the lathe up and running.


----------



## GK1918 (Jun 30, 2013)

rwa73 said:


> stonehands,thanks for letting me know about the spare parts you have,ill be getting with you soon:thumbsup:....ulmadoctor,you are correct and that pic is spot on ....woodticgreg, I got this from a friend who was cleaning out his garage,sat in the corner for years colecting dust,paint overspray,and everything else.....gk1918, iam not sure what a good nameplate should look like but there is alot of paint overspray on it and not sure how to clean that crapp off without damage to the plate.  also if i could get pulley dia. from you that would be very helpfull....Thanks Guys!!   Scotty




Oh my, we been busy and I really forgot about it I just made a note I will measure pulley today name plate 00000 the finest steel wool little wd or
pb lightly very lightly it will come out then the brass smear it with ketchup for a while try ketchup with a pennie you'll see.


----------



## rdhem2 (Jun 30, 2013)

There is a very good product called "GOOF OFF".  Works for removing paint, glue, gum, stains, all kinds of stuff and if you are careful will not harm the original surface.  The stuff was originally made as a clean up helper for painters.  Not cheap, but worth the price because it works.  Will not remove oil base paint but seems to soften it enough to easily scrape off.  

Soda blast that little cutie then prime and paint with a good paint.  Cheapo paint comes off from using cutting oils so don't waste your time.  Go good and never look back.  It only hurts your wallet once.


----------



## GK1918 (Jun 30, 2013)

I REMmenbered Scott, I dont know if you plan to make your own pulleys its if you have stock anyways the motor diameter is 2'' the V grove is 5/8 and I really couldnt get in there to well for the V degree when you get a 5/8 belt measure it. Now the jack shaft pulley is flat and is a fat one inch wide, the
diameter is 10 1/8.  In the past there has been talk about a Vbelt running to a flat pulley. 
                                                                                                                          I run mine for 30-yrs same belt even same for the flat change
belts.    sorry for the sentence Ricardo my cat ran across keyboard


----------



## rwa73 (Jul 1, 2013)

GK1918,Thanks somuch for your time,I can now look for pullys for this little guy,thanks again Bud...Scotty


----------

